# Beef Loin Tri Tip Steaks



## Toby Keil (Jun 27, 2009)

My wife picked up a pack of beef loin tri tip steaks from costco yesterday so I threw em on the grill with some corn. I used KF charcoal with a packet of hickory chips for a slight smoke flavor. The last shot is of our nectarine tree, the fruit is almost ready.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 27, 2009)

They sell those at my Costco...but they're "Sirloin tips" 
Hardly anyone up here knows what a tri tip is.  

Looks rrreeealll good Toby !

Do you use any of the limbs from the nectarine for smoking?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 27, 2009)

What is a tri tip? What is Costco? I'm confused. The carne looks great!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 27, 2009)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> What is a tri tip? What is Costco? I'm confused. The carne looks great!



Tri Tip is IMPS/NAMP cut 185C. A nice triangle beef steak from the bottom Sirloin

Costco is a warehouse store like Sams


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 27, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## john a (Jun 30, 2009)

That Tri Tip is some tasty stuff. Way to go Toby.


----------

